
Close Encounters with Electric Eels - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/that-time-in-8th-grade-when-an-electric-eel-almost-killed-sarah
======
CarolineW
Why do you so often submit the same article multiple times? This is, for
example, the third time you've submitted this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11946861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11946861)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11932544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11932544)

Do you think everyone should submit their links two, three, or more times,
just as you do?

